# 208-277v Photocell.



## Wireless

How is the Intermatic K4123C photocell meant to be wired? It has 3 leads on it black, red, and white, it is supposed to control a 208v lighting circuit. From the diagram it looks like it is supposed to be wired like a regular 120v photocell which doesn't seem right. Shouldn't both legs be switched? he three wires will only allow one to leg to be switched.


----------



## Bob Badger

Yes, no depending on the application.

If you are switching HID fixtures the controller must break both legs, you will need a contactor to use that Photo eye with HIDs.


----------



## Wireless

Bob Badger said:


> Yes, no depending on the application.
> 
> If you are switching HID fixtures the controller must break both legs, you will need a contactor to use that Photo eye with HIDs.


Which one would work without a contactor? How exactly is it 208v if it is meant to be wired with a 120v through a contactor?


----------



## Bob Badger

Wireless said:


> Which one would work without a contactor? How exactly is it 208v if it is meant to be wired with a 120v through a contactor?


The phote cell is meant to be wired to one leg of 208 and you can control a 208 volt coil contator with it. And if you had 208 volt incandesent lamps it would be legal to control them by just switching one leg.

However 2008 / 410.104(B) requires that the controller supplying HID ballasts break both legs.


----------



## B4T

Bob... did the dog take over your couch or you made up with Mrs. Badger and she let you back in? :whistling2:


----------



## Bob Badger

Black4Truck said:


> Bob... did the dog take over your couch or you made up with Mrs. Badger and she let you back in? :whistling2:



Huh?:001_huh:

Oh ............... that is an 'Al Bundy' quote.


----------



## Wireless

Intermatics website is not being very helpful! It seems like all the photocells 120v. Looks like they posted the same manual for every model. Which photocell is DPST?


----------



## Wireless

Seems like they discontinued the 240v photocell and the only way to go is with a contactor.


----------



## frenchelectrican

Wireless said:


> Seems like they discontinued the 240v photocell and the only way to go is with a contactor.


 Yeah they did discontinuned the straght 240 volt model and go with 208-277 V verison However just becarefull with connection espcally with L-L loads 

Merci,Marc


----------



## UnlimitedCurrent

410.104(B) pertains to Electric Discharge Lighting NOT HID.


----------



## farmantenna

I just installed one of these and went through the same confusion.

it does switch only one side. also,the instructions state that the photocell adapts to the 208 or 277v and will not be able to be changed after installation.


----------



## cabletie

UnlimitedCurrent said:


> 410.104(B) pertains to Electric Discharge Lighting NOT HID.


Real old thread but..

Definitions 

Electric-Discharge Lighting.
Systems of illumination utilizing fluorescent lamps, high-intensity discharge (HID) lamps, or neon tubing. (CMP-18)


----------



## UnlimitedCurrent

Where is that written in NEC?


----------



## pudge565

UnlimitedCurrent said:


> Where is that written in NEC?


Either article 100 or it will be in 410.2 definitions.


----------



## UnlimitedCurrent

Not in 08. Pa works off 08


----------



## Signal1

HID is electric discharge lighting.


----------



## UnlimitedCurrent

There is separate section for HID in 410.


----------



## pudge565

UnlimitedCurrent said:


> There is separate section for HID in 410.


That section for HID is in a part titled with electric discharge lighting though.


----------

